# Snip's Tempura Prawns with Lime and Ginger Mayo.



## Snip 13 (Jan 13, 2013)

My version of Tempura Prawns. I just love Prawns 

Batter:
50gr (2 oz) of cornflour or cornstarch
200gr (7oz) self rising flour
1tsp of baking powder
1/2 tsp of sea salt
sparkling water to mix

vegetable oil for frying

18-20 Large Tiger Prawns

Lime Ginger Mayo:

1 cup of Hellmans Mayonnaise
Juice of one lime
1 tsp of lime zest finely grated
1 tsp of hot English mustard
1 tsp of finely grated ginger (fresh)
Salt and pepper to taste

Mix the mayo ingredients well and set aside. Heat oil to 160C or 315F. 
Mix all the Ingredients for batter then slowly whisk in the sparkling water to form a thin batter. (It's ok to have a few lumps)

Dip prawns in batter then carefully lower into oil (I use a skewer) Fry till just golden brown. Remove with a slotted spoon and drain on kitchen paper.
I make the prawns in 3 batches to prevent the oil from cooling down too much.

Serve Prawns with the Mayo dip and some baby leaf salad.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 13, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> My version of Tempura Prawns. I just love Prawns
> 
> Batter:
> 50gr (2 oz) of cornflour or cornstarch
> ...


Odette, this looks so great. It's on my list for our Sunday dinner soon. Thank you for sharing, but darn it girl now my mouth is watering. 
Kades


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 13, 2013)

The Lime Ginger Mayo looks like it would make a great dipping sauce for lots of things.  Including giving it the finger taste test.   I can already tell it's best to double this recipe


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 13, 2013)

kadesma said:


> Odette, this looks so great. It's on my list for our Sunday dinner soon. Thank you for sharing, but darn it girl now my mouth is watering.
> Kades


 
Thank you CJ  Hope you like it as much as I do. I'm just waiting for month end before I make it again. The holiday purchases have left our pockets bare


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 13, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> The Lime Ginger Mayo looks like it would make a great dipping sauce for lots of things. Including giving it the finger taste test. I can already tell it's best to double this recipe


 
Thanks Whisk 
The dip is great for pretty much any fish and seafood as well as tempura veggies etc.
We pig out a bit when we eat prawns so this would be a single serving for an adult in my house


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 13, 2013)

Love the Mayo recipe...fried foods are out for now, but steamed fish would be good.  I still have some salmon in the freezer, too!  Thanks, Odette!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 13, 2013)

I was wondering why I torture myself looking at recipes for prawns, when I don't cook shrimp in any form (Stirling won't eat them and then I would have to cook two meals). It's 'cause that sauce sounds so danged good. I have copied and pasted it.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 13, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I was wondering why I torture myself looking at recipes for prawns, when I don't cook shrimp in any form (Stirling won't eat them and then I would have to cook two meals). *It's 'cause that sauce sounds so danged good.* I have copied and pasted it.


 
Doesn't it though? 
I think I might make the sauce and use it with some salmon patties.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 14, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Doesn't it though?
> I think I might make the sauce and use it with some salmon patties.


 
Thats a great idea Pacman  You could try it with crab cakes or Calamari too.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 15, 2013)

Sounds wonderful Snip


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 15, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> Sounds wonderful Snip


 
Thank you Kylie  these are a popular treat in my house and great as a starter at parties!
The dip can be used for many things too not just prawns.


----------

